# guide bushings



## dart5245 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am about to purchase my first set of router guide bushings, what should I be aware of ?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome.
Make sure they fit your router base. The PC style (1-3/16") is the most common.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome n/a! One thing I found out about is, The Harbor Freight collars are a great fit, and finish. I got some last year, and for $12.00 and some change, I had a great set from Them! You can save a bit of money there


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

They are NOT all made the same way,some have fine threads that said buy two sets so you can cut off the some of the stems to 1/4" long plus some of the sets come with a 1" guide and some don't you want to get the set with the 1" one in the set..

You may say why would I want to cut off some, most of your templates will be 1/4" thick or to say they should be and the longer guides will drag on the bottom of the stems, it's true you can buy the short stem type but at about 40.oo per set the norm..
If you can swing it get 3 sets you can't have two many and all with the same thread on them..

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23304-jig-cut-off-brass-guides.html
=====


----------

